# Best Nail Products



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

*Please copy and paste (or quote) the following into your response, and answer with your pick. Thanks!*

1. Nail Polish Brand:

2. Top/Base Coat*:*

3. Nail Treatment*:*

4. Nail Polish Remover:


----------



## darkh3av3n (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Opi and Sally Hansen

2. Top/Base Coat: Opi all the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Nail Treatment: ????

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cutex (dentaldee posted it and it rang a bell for me hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: opi

2. Top/Base Coat: sally hansen acrylic top coat

3. Nail Treatment: solar oil

4. Nail Polish Remover: cutex


----------



## paradoxx (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI Start to Finish

3. Nail Treatment: Solar Oil

4. Nail Polish Remover: Once Removed


----------



## LilDee (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI! (for me Zoya is a close second)

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI Start to Finish - formaldehyde free

3. Nail Treatment: Solar Oil &amp; Opi's Nail Envy

4. Nail Polish Remover: OPI..

Wow.. i really love my opi...


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand: don't know, i try different brands*

2. Top/Base Coat*: Mavala colorfix*

3. Nail Treatment*: Mavala*

4. Nail Polish Remover: my Gemey Maybelline


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand: sally hansen*

*2. Top/Base Coat**:*

*3. Nail Treatment**: neosporn*

*4. Nail Polish Remover:*


----------



## jessimau (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Creative Nail Designs Stickey Base Coat, Sally Hansen Diamond Shine top coat

3. Nail Treatment: Biotherm Biomains Hand &amp; Nail treatment

4. Nail Polish Remover: Umm...generic Target brand pads


----------



## rlise (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand:OPI

2. Top/Base Coat:n/a

3. Nail Treatment:n/a

4. Nail Polish Remover:walmart brand, 100 percent acetone!


----------



## Satin (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Revlon

2. Top/Base Coat: -

3. Nail Treatment: -

4. Nail Polish Remover: -


----------



## katrosier (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI and Bourjois Minis

2. Top/Base Coat: Maybelline

3. Nail Treatment:n/a

4. Nail Polish Remover: Acetone


----------



## webchick (Nov 21, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Top - Poshe; Base - Barielle

3. Nail Treatment: N/A

4. Nail Polish Remover: Calico Polish Off


----------



## Thais (Nov 22, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand: n/a*

*2. Top/Base Coat**: n/a*

*3. Nail Treatment**: n/a*

*4. Nail Polish Remover: n/a*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Please copy and paste (or quote) the following into your response, and answer with your pick. Thanks!

1. Nail Polish Brand: NYC (New York Color)

2. Top/Base Coat: NYC

3. Nail Treatment: N/A

4. Nail Polish Remover: Revlon


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 22, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: No particular favorite

2. Top/Base Coat: A combo of Sally Hansen Maximum Adhesion Basecoat and Sally Hansen Acrylic Top Coat makes my nail polish last much longer than any other top/base coat I've tried!

3. Nail Treatment: N/A

4. Nail Polish Remover: Anything with acetone works fine for me...


----------



## Leony (Nov 22, 2006)

My bests:

1. Nail Polish Brand:?OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen

3. Nail Treatment: -

4. Nail Polish Remover: Sally Hansen


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 22, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand:

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen

3. Nail Treatment: olive oil and goats milk lotion

4. Nail Polish Remover:


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 22, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: NYC, Wet 'n Wild

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen Maximum growth

3. Nail Treatment: Mary Kay Satin hands, olive oil, vaseline

4. Nail Polish Remover: Mary Kay Salon Direct


----------



## DC-Cutie (Nov 22, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI*

2. Top/Base Coat*: OPI Rapidry*

3. Nail Treatment*: Nailtique*

4. Nail Polish Remover: Revlon


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 23, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Cover Girl Boundless Color

2. Top/Base Coat: Cover Girl Boundless Color

3. Nail Treatment: Anything Beauty Secrets at Sally's

4. Nail Polish Remover: Beauty Secrets


----------



## ldivastar7 (Nov 24, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Poshe' Super Fast Drying Topcoat, Creative Sticky base

3. Nail Treatment: Nail Tek

4. Nail Polish Remover: OPI


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand: Any*

2. Top/Base Coat*: Any*

3. Nail Treatment*: Any*

4. Nail Polish Remover: ANy


----------



## Maja (Nov 24, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Essie

2. Top/Base Coat: Revlon top coat

3. Nail Treatment: Mavala

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cadea


----------



## Sophia (Nov 24, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Essie

2. Top/Base Coat: -

3. Nail Treatment: -

4. Nail Polish Remover: Maybelline


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI*

*2. Top/Base Coat**: Jordana &amp; OPI*

*3. Nail Treatment**: *

*4. Nail Polish Remover: generic acetone*


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 24, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Sinful Colors

2. Top/Base Coat: Sinful Colors

3. Nail Treatment: Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream and Mary Kay Satin Hands

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cutex


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand:OPI

2. Top/Base Coat:Orly Bonder

3. Nail Treatment:none

4. Nail Polish Remover:none


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Sally Hansen

2. Top/Base Coat:

3. Nail Treatment: Sally Hansen

4. Nail Polish Remover: Simply Basic


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Bourjois or Maybelline

2. Top/Base Coat: Orly bonder

3. Nail Treatment: N/A

4. Nail Polish Remover: Sally Hansen


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Hi,*

*Here are my choices:*

*1. Nail Polish Brand: Chanel*

2. Top/Base Coat*: Nail Tek's "Foundation III" (base) &amp; "Protection Plus" (top)*

3. Nail Treatment*: Aroma Vera's "Intensive Cuticle Soak"*

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cutex's "Non-Acetone" Formula


----------



## Becka (Nov 26, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI nail envy for a base coat, Sally Hansen clear for top coat

3. Nail Treatment: OPI nail envy

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cutex (cheap &amp; it works!)


----------



## bebedee03 (Nov 26, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen Acrylic Top Coat

3. Nail Treatment: Virgin coconut oil

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cutex Non-Acetone


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 27, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: Orly

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hanson Diamond something-or-other

3. Nail Treatment: Sephora Cuticle pen

4. Nail Polish Remover: Regular CVS brand?


----------



## dz53 (Nov 27, 2006)

*SALLY HANSEN ALL THE WAY*


----------



## blackmettalic (Nov 27, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen

3. Nail Treatment:n/a

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cutex


----------



## kris (Nov 28, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI*

2. Top/Base Coat*:*

3. Nail Treatment*: L'Occitane Nail &amp; Cuticle Cream*

4. Nail Polish Remover:


----------



## dlb04 (Dec 2, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hanson Mega Shine Fast Drying Topcat


----------



## missnadia (Dec 2, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: base: OPI ridge-filling base; top: Seche-Vite

3. Nail Treatment: Sally Hansen Geth Thicker

4. Nail Polish Remover: meh they all suck


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: base= n/a; top= seche vite

3. Nail Treatment: n/a

4. Nail Polish Remover: n/a


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 5, 2006)

*1. Nail Polish Brand:* Sally Hansen, Mary Kay &amp; Avon

*2. Top/Base Coat:* Mix from nail salon

*3. Nail Treatment:* Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle

*4. Nail Polish Remover:* Equate or CVS


----------



## SuperNanna (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI, Sally Hansen, Mary Kay

2. Top/Base Coat: Sally Hansen "No-Chip Topcoat"/China Glaze Base Coat

3. Nail Treatment: Avon

4. Nail Polish Remover: Cutex, Sally Hansen


----------



## beautyaholic (Dec 5, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: Poshe

3. Nail Treatment: OPI Nail Envy

4. Nail Polish Remover:


----------



## biancazentena (Dec 7, 2006)

nailpolish brand:OPI Nail Laquer

top coat: Elizabeth Arden See Thru Top coat

Base coat:Lise Watier Base Coat With Multi Vitamins

Treatment:n/a

Nail Polish Remover: Cutex (Blue) nailpolish remover


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 11, 2006)

1. Nail Polish: Chanel and OPI

2. Topcoat: Seche Vite

3. Nail treatment: OPI Nail Envy and Solar oil

4. Remover: Nails Inc.


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 12, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand: OPI

2. Top/Base Coat: OPI Start To Finish

3. Nail Treatment: none

4. Nail Polish Remover: Quickies


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Dec 22, 2006)

1. Nail Polish Brand:OPI, Revlon, Bourjois

2. Top/Base Coat:OPI

3. Nail Treatment:I have solar nails

4. Nail Polish Removerwhat ever the pedicure lady uses!


----------

